# Amazing Aluminum Repair



## johan (30/4/15)

*HTS 2000 Aluminum Repair *

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Genosmate (30/4/15)

johan said:


> *HTS 2000 Aluminum Repair *



I like it Johan,maybe I'll have to get some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/4/15)

johan said:


> *HTS 2000 Aluminum Repair *



pretty cool, but what is you use it on a surface that gona be exposed to high heat - wont it just melt away again


----------



## Alex (30/4/15)

This stuff is fantastic @johan, I wonder if it's available locally?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/4/15)

Alex said:


> This stuff is fantastic @johan, I wonder if it's available locally?


Here you go @Alex http://www.aluminumrepair.com/pricing-and-order/

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## johan (30/4/15)

Alex said:


> This stuff is fantastic @johan, I wonder if it's available locally?



No idea, but if need be, I want to import some - all the stuff that I couldn't repair permanently, and eventually had to throw away, are now running through my head

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (30/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Here you go @Alex http://www.aluminumrepair.com/pricing-and-order/





PeterHarris said:


> pretty cool, but what is you use it on a surface that gona be exposed to high heat - wont it just melt away again



I don't thinks so (stand to be corrected); the initial heat to use it plus when it cools down will change the properties as I understand it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (30/4/15)

I thought the same when they repaired the cracked cylinder heat...make me wonder a bit.
I've measured 850deg C on my exhaust sensors and that is "normal", so combustion heat at the cylinder head must be a bit higher.
Once I crashed a motorbike and the kickstart cover cracked badly..had to get a new one + long wait from Japan. This stuff wouldve made short work of that problem.
Good video. I like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

Wow! Thinking about all the expensive things I threw away when modding cars because there wasn't anything strong enough to fix with that didn't just break the next time I took the car out


----------



## hands (30/4/15)

oh wow.this looks fantastic. that juice can repair


----------



## Ashley A (30/4/15)

Now if only they make one that does all materials list plastic and steel as well


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Now if only they make one that does all materials list plastic and steel as well



For plastic you get "Plastic weld" operates either on heat or high frequency.


----------



## Xhale (1/5/15)

and bonus, the website linked to above has a product that works similar but for steel etc..so that covers almost everything except wood.


----------

